# "Goldenes Licht" (Effekt)



## lucid (14. September 2011)

Hallo alle miteinander,

neuerdings bin ich auf einen Effekt aufmerksam geworden, der mir außerordentlich gut gefällt.
Es geht um diesen hier: http://scr.templatemonster.com/34000/34005-bcss.jpg 
(Ich meine das Foto mit dem Jungen)

Das besondere daran ist, dass das ganze Bild in einer Art "goldenem Licht" zu erstrahlen scheint.
Außerdem hat das Foto einen besonderen Kontrast, den man mit einer normalen Kontrasterhöhung glaube ich so nicht hinbekommt und teilweise auch unter dem Begriff "Dynamisches Licht" findet. Deswegen würde es mich sehr interessieren, wie ich ein Bild mit diesen Effekten versehen kann.

Ich habe mich mal dran versucht, als ich noch mit GIMP gearbeitet habe:
https://s.deviantart.com/th/fs71/f/2011/096/f/1/light_of_bliss_by_jumcore-d3dd0yj.png

Ich werdet euch jetzt wahrscheinlich fragen, warum ich wissen möchte, wie die Bearbeitung funktioniert, wo ich es doch schon selber hinbekommen habe. Natürlich habe ich versucht, den Effekt auf andere Bilder anzuwenden, doch meistens scheiterte es an der Wiedergabe dieser goldbraunen Tönung. Das Originalbild des obigen Fotos (https://phatpuppy.deviantart.com/art/Phatpuppy-s-Son-Stock-198157687) ist wahrscheinlich einfach der optimalste Fall für diesen Effekt. Dazu habe ich einfach einen gelbe und eine rosa Ebene in versch. Ebenenmodi drübergelegt, das Original dupliziert und überlagern lassen. Die Verstärkung der Dynamik von Licht und Schatten habe ich durch Abdunkeln der Schatten mithilfe eines Pinsels geschafft. (Geht das auch anders?)

Die größten Probleme habe ich - wenn ich den gleichen Workflow wie beschrieben benutze - bei Bildern, die z.b. sehr entsättigt sind oder auch schwarz-weiß sind. 
Im Allgemeinen interessiert mich auch sehr, wie ich überhaupt die Farben eines Bildes, speziell nur des Lichts oder die Dynamik verändern kann. 

Ein paar Beispiele dazu:
http://plainjoephotoblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/eden1_940.jpg
http://plainjoephotoblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/rosalie_light.jpg

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand dazu ein paar Tipps geben könnte .

Vielen Dank für's Lesen.


Freundliche Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## Nicklos (16. September 2011)

Hallo Lucid,

Also wenn ich dein Problem richtig verstanden habe würde ich das ganze mal mit der selektiven Farbkorrektur (Bild/Korrekturen/Selektive Farbkorrektur), der Dynamikeinstellung (Bild/Korrekturen/Dynamik) und für Lichteffekte mit dem Beleuchtungseffekt-Filter ( Filter/Renderfilter/Beleuchtungseffekte...). Bei solchen Bildmanipulationen sind die verschiedenen Korrekturfunktionen doch meist sehr hilfreich.

Gruß

Nicklos


----------

